# Do/would u let ur kids play in the rain?



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm talking about summer rain when there's no lightning/thunder...just sprinkles and heavy gushers.

Or do you make them come/stay inside/out of it?


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Absolutely, we run out in the rain every time it rains.


----------



## neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, but it has more to do with our location than anything else. If I didn't let O out in the rain, we'd be inside nearly everyday in the winter, spring and fall. It just rains very frequently in the pacific northwest. However, we don't get a lot of heavy rain. When it's pouring, we stay inside. Of course rain gear and/or rubber boots are a must.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

This is something we actually let our kids do the last time we were "home" We live in another state than were DH and I grew up in the south. We have wonderful memories as children playing in the rain and hail storms







When we were back "home" there were great summer showers where it was warm water and raining. We let the boys run out in the rain and they had a blast. At that time we lived in very cold state and that just wasnt a good idea to do but now every time it rains when we visit they run right out to play....however I think Im nixing the hail storm fights


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Sure do. She loves it and so do I!!


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL, why would I make them come in out of it? What kind of a mean mama do you think I am?









We were actually waiting outside the hospital for dh last week, when he was in the financial department of the hospital where he sees his doctors, and the girls were having a ball and getting really soaked in the rain.

This older lady came out, and looked shocked at how wet the girls were getting. She said to my oldest, "What would your mother say if she saw you?!"

And dd said, pointing to me, "She's right over there" -- and the lady turned to look at me and I was expecting her to read me the riot act for letting my girls get all wet like that -- but instead she smiled and told me what a good mom I was, because playing in the rain is the funnest thing.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

Whenever I can! They LOVE to do anything in the rain!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Yup. We got dressed with the sole intention of going out to play in the rain the other day. In fact, if it hadn't been raining, we might actually have stayed inside.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

My DD loves to play in the rain. I admit that I tend to stand in the garage...

But she knows as long as she's not wearing her good shoes and we're not on our way someplace she can splash around and have a blast.

Assuming it's warm enough and there is no lightning.


----------



## Crunchiemomma (Jul 9, 2009)

My son isn't old enough yet but I do have to say that I have been tempted to let him play outside in the rain..... So yes! I am all for playing in the rain. I had tons of fun when I was a kid playing in the rain.


----------



## Nim (Sep 11, 2009)

We love a nice warm summer rain to play in!







Puddle jumping afterwards is especially looked forward to.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

I grew up in south Georgia, so warm summer rains were the norm, and my sister and I would often play in the rain. During really hard rains, I'd stand under the where the water ran off the roof and wash my hair that way. Nothing softer than rain-washed hair!
I let my girls play in the rain as long as there's no thunder or lightening.


----------



## michellebelle (Mar 25, 2008)

We play in the rain here, too.







As long as it's not thundering/lightening or too cold, how fun!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I live in CA and I MISS MISS MISS the warm summer rains of New York! I loved playing outside in the rain as a kid, and when it's warm enough here during the rainy season (and even sometimes when it's seriously cold), we play outside in the rain.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

Sure do! She has rain boots and a rain jacket if needed.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, heck, yes. Our mosquitoes are too vicious to go out any other time of the day (from about mid-April through the first hard frost in mid to late October). We go out during regular rainshowers. *grin*

That's also when I kneel next to my veggie beds and pull weeds.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Absolutely, every chance we get! We love playing in puddles & the water running down the street when it's pouring! We keep swimming in the rain too !


----------



## Madders (Jul 15, 2009)

Sure!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: to everyone else.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Playing in the rain should be a birthright!


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

Yep.

Just come in through the back door (tile floor, right near a bathroom) rather than the front door (hardwood).


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

As long as we have nowhere to go right away, then I'd let them. Sometime my child wants to play in the rain, sometimes not.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

If they want to play in the rain... sure.

Honestly, i don't want to set up any expectations that you can't go outside in rain or snow. We often have to walk to the grocery store in rain or snow.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

My 9 yo DS played soccer match in the pouring rain yesterday. It was around 50º F so it wasn't even a warm summer rain. He loved it! I don't think he has had such an exhilarating game in his life. It helped they won by a wide margin.

It wasn't so much fun for those of us on the sidelines though. I sat there under a large umbrella and a blanket.







:


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

Can't say that DS has ever played in the rain. I have a hard enough time getting him out of the house when it is gorgeous out. Talk about a home body! LOL But if he ever wanted to, sure!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, DS runs to get his rain boots when it starts raining. We like to go on "worm walks" and count all the worms we can find during rain showers.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, yeah!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Yup. We live in the Pacific Northwest, and it rains a lot. If I didn't let them play in the rain, they'd be inside for most of the year.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, of course!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

woah!!! the question perplexes me







:

you mean there are people who wont let their children play in the summer rain on principle? of course if you are going out or need to run an errand then you dont let them play right then.

but are there people who wont LET their children play in the rain.

i miiiiiiiiiiis summer rain. instead what we do is we still do our rain dance in the cold winter. and then run in to get warmed up under a warm shower.


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

My son is only 4 months old, but heck YES he will be allowed to play in the rain. I loved it when I was a kid. Sooo much fun!

I posted about this a few months back about a little boy I saw riding his bike in the rain, and he was so happy and excited.







: I loved it.


----------



## faerierose (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
woah!!! the question perplexes me







:

you mean there are people who wont let their children play in the summer rain on principle? of course if you are going out or need to run an errand then you dont let them play right then.

but are there people who wont LET their children play in the rain.

i miiiiiiiiiiis summer rain. instead what we do is we still do our rain dance in the cold winter. and then run in to get warmed up under a warm shower.

I had this reaction the first time my dp said something to the effect of not letting the dc outside in the rain







: Playing in the rain is the best







I guess dp's parents didn't let him play in the rain...IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST! I just can't imagine that. It took some effort to convince the man that the water and mud would not actually harm the kids


----------



## Stella_luna (Jan 26, 2006)

Every time! We look forward to rainstorms, especially in the summer, when we can throw on our bathing suits, put on rain boots, and grab an umbrella on the way out the door!


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

This thread may of reached its end but I wanted to share some pics of my kiddos playing in the rain........
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scarlet...n/photostream/

My daughter LOVES it, and its been raining almost every afternoon (although we don't play out there every day......
I am also that mama who stands in the garage... (this day I had a towel over my head so that my camera didn't get wet...


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes! All the time. Here are some pictures of Lilly playing in the rain. She loves it.

http://lifewithlillyandlucy.blogspot...d-picking.html


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<<<Scarlet>>>* 
This thread may of reached its end but I wanted to share some pics of my kiddos playing in the rain........
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scarlet...n/photostream/

My daughter LOVES it, and its been raining almost every afternoon (although we don't play out there every day......
I am also that mama who stands in the garage... (this day I had a towel over my head so that my camera didn't get wet...


It looks like they had fun! There is nothing better when you are a little kid then playing in a gian rain puddle! And I stand under the porch, I don't want to get wet.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

The only time I have a problem with letting my kids play in the rain is when we're camping. I really don't want a tent full of wet clothes/bodies with no way to dry things.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, *I* love to see kids playing in the rain!!!

But, right now, my kiddo is the only one riding his bike up and down the sidewalk cause all the other parents made their kids go inside earlier when it started sprinkling.

Personally, i can't wait for to rain harder so the puddles are even bigger.

I've been known to get stares from other parents while out puddle jumping with my DS. ::grin::


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. Of course!

We play in the rain all year, not just in the summer.

DD & I both have rain clothes(boots & jackets)because we don't like to be stuck indoors just because there's water falling from the sky.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
Yes! All the time. Here are some pictures of Lilly playing in the rain. She loves it.

http://lifewithlillyandlucy.blogspot...d-picking.html


AWWWW!!! I <3 these pictures! What a cutie you've got there.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

sure... why would I not.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Sure do. Naked or in clothes. I don't care. Fun times.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

Absolutely. We LOVE puddle dancing.

And, just to show off, this is DS dancing in the rain on our back deck when he was about 18 months old: http://simplifyingmama.blogspot.com/...nstorm_09.html


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes.

Their skin is waterproof.
Their clothing will dry.
Mud can be washed off.

Like several other posters, we live in the Pacific NW. If we stayed inside in the rain, we'd be inside from Oct to June!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

awww all these sweet sweet pictures bring back such memories.

we have done easter egg hunting in our own backyard in the rain.







:

i remember this one time we were out late listening to a band at a cafe. they had just closed and dd woke up. she was about a year and half old. she came out and saw the puddles and clogged drain. and walked right into a puddle and jumped in. it was about 1 am on a cold winters morning. not only did she spend a half hour having the time of her life - she infected the surrounding people with her joy too. and the neaviness and tiredness lifted all around us. people seemed to be talking and laughing much more and going home with smiles on their faces. it really had an impact on everyoen around. many just stood and enjoyed watchign a child having so much fun.

of course many came over and said i was the coolest mom for allowing a child jump into a puddle in zero degrees weather.







heck she wasnt cold one bit. no blue lips. went home and took a warm bath and slept wonderfully.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Of course we do. Not just summer either, but then we don't get many summer rain storms and from about Mid october to February there would be almost no outside time if we insisted on not going out in the rain. Our whole family loves the rain. DD loves going out in the yard barefoot in the rain and dancing.

In the winter, the PJ's go in the drying before we go out to play in the rain so that when we come in and dry off we can change into warm, straight from the dryer jammies. Then we all curl up in the living room and play games or read or something.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

As long as it's not lightening, she's out there puddle jumping. All the kids in the neighborhood play out in the rain, as far as I can tell.

Of course, the next best thing is the day AFTER the rain: today she spent the morning making mudpies.









I do know of at least one family that won't let their kids play out in the rain (or walk outside barefoot, or play in the mud, or pretty much anything that would get them wet or dirty).


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i practically force them. man the whole neighborhood comes out when it is raining. so much fun.


----------



## Centura (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savannah smiles* 
I grew up in south Georgia, so warm summer rains were the norm, and my sister and I would often play in the rain. During really hard rains, I'd stand under the where the water ran off the roof and wash my hair that way. Nothing softer than rain-washed hair!
I let my girls play in the rain as long as there's no thunder or lightening.

*YES THIS!*

I even let them strip down to their undies and take really fun showers in the rain and under the run-off


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I do, but I will admit to making them change into their swim gear in the summer, and in the cooler months they're in galoshes and slickers, and if it's too cool I don't let them. So uh, I'm a little OCD about it.


----------



## VocalMinority (Apr 8, 2009)

Of course! I've always made sure the kids have rain slickers and boots so we're ready to stomp! Drawing on sidewalks with chalk at the end of a rain storm is really nice, too. It makes the colors brighter.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes I do!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, whenever it's raining and not lightening or thundering, then my kids are outside in it. We live in New Mexico and it doesn't rain very often, so when it does, they go out and enjoy the water (another rare thing around here.) Unfortunately, it usually doesn't rain for very long.


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

Absolutely!


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

Yes during the summer month. I do insist that they put on their bathsuits but that is more because DS2 has a issue with wearing wet regular clothes and I don't want a meltdown.


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkslinger* 
Absolutely, we run out in the rain every time it rains.

Us too. Then we put on the rubber boots and go for a walk to jump in puddles


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

We stayed at a hotel over the weekend (trip to Disney for kiddos birthdays) and we all went to the resort pool in the rain. We weren't going to let a little rain ruin our fun at the pool!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Depends on the rain. Rains like the ones we'd get in PDX, absolutely. Rains like the ones here in IN? Not so much. Kids can wait 5 minutes for the downpour (some times with hail (in summer!)) to slow to a drizzle before going outside.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

we play in the rain a lot.... not every time, but often enough


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, she loves to play in the rain. We always do a warm bath afterwards, though.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

It doesn't rain a ton here but if it's not too cold in the winter and spring when it rains, absolutely! I love being out in the rain.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Of course! http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v5...t=IMG_8202.jpg


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL I have a great shot of Tyr blowing bubbles in the rain. Rain Jacket, boots, shorts and bubble blower


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Umm, I encourage it. I've been known to talk DS into going for a walk to puddle-jump in the rain.

Catherine


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

Definitely! Last month, we even enjoyed swimming in the rain. I miss the rain showers of California, Texas and Utah though. Its pretty rare that Washington gets the good steady rain that I think is the most fun to play in.


----------



## eunytuny (Jan 19, 2007)

I am with the pp who wondered who wouldn't let their kiddos play in the rain. It would be cruel and unusual to deny that pleasure.
Un/fortunately, I have hardwood floors no matter what door you come in to my house, but my house isn't the exactly pristine anyway so why worry.


----------



## sandravb79 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappilyEvrAfter* 
I'm talking about summer rain when there's no lightning/thunder...just sprinkles and heavy gushers.

Or do you make them come/stay inside/out of it?

Yes, I would let them play in the rain. Children are not made of sugar, so they won't melt.

(OK, now I will read all the replies, I only read the first post. Who knows, the thread might have gone off topic or I might have given now the "response that is flamed", lol







)


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

We played outside in the rain WHILE IT THUNDERED as kids. My fiance and I will let our daughter do the same. The chance of lightening strike is so infinitesimally small.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

haven't read all the responses . ...

but of course I do. We live in Holland, where it rains *a lot*. If I didn't let DS play in the rain, he wouldn't get outside for weeks at a time!


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eunytuny* 
*I am with the pp who wondered who wouldn't let their kiddos play in the rain. It would be cruel and unusual to deny that pleasure.*
Un/fortunately, I have hardwood floors no matter what door you come in to my house, but my house isn't the exactly pristine anyway so why worry.

A lot of people here think that if your kids get wet in the rain, they'll get sick.









I lived in Florida where rain was a constant. I looooooved getting soaked in school. I'd let me kids play outside in the rain here, but it doesn't rain, the sky pelts you with cold water.









Bathing in the runoff from the roof reminds me of when Georges (and a few others) passed thru Puerto Rico, and we had no running water, so we all bathed under the (very cold!














runoff tube from the roof. Good times.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Sure, why not?







:


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Sure. Being in the rain is a lot nicer than playing outside on hot, muggy days. Playing in the snow is best of all though!


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Yup!! I play in the rain too! We have the best picture of ds2 who was 5 yr old at the time. It's in the middle of the summer in a torential rain storm. He is only wearing undies, and he's sitting on an upside dowm bucket with his fishing rod pretending to fish in the dogs bowl! Priceless!


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Definitely!







We recently went to the zoo on a warm rainy day, and all the toddlers I saw were running around with huge plastic ponchos on; DD was happily sopping, and I think she was much more comfortable. Warm rain is awesome; I almost never carry an umbrella myself.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep. Once during a heavy downfall I gave my kids a bottle of shampoo and let them wash their hair outside! They had a blast!


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
A lot of people here think that if your kids get wet in the rain, they'll get sick.









This was the reason I was given as to why a neighbors son couldn't come out and play with mine in the puddles.

Each to his own, but in this town (schoodl district) we seem to pass around more colds during dry summer weather than any other time...weird.
















: That was mucho fun yesterday.







:


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

I love all the rain playing stories/pictures!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMaegie'sMama* 
Yep. Once during a heavy downfall I gave my kids a bottle of shampoo and let them wash their hair outside! They had a blast!

Ha, ha. My kid looked at me askew when I told him it was time to get in the tub..."But moomma, I just got a bath from the heavens? Why do I need another one??" ROFLMAO.


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

Yep!


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

Totally. When else would she get to wear her adorable rain gear?

BTW, this is a great book about playing in the rain:

Raindrop, Plop!

Until it gets too heavy, that is. Then she comes back in for a warm bath and cocoa. Yum. And I love, love, love the house in this book. So cute. I want it for my own.


----------



## bootie-strap (Sep 2, 2009)

sure! our mother used to let us out in the rain everyday during the summer monsoon and we'd have a ball and never got sick, thank god







so i'd want my kids to have the same fun and memories


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, in Seattle, the kids would never be able to go outside if we didn't play in the rain. So yep, they most certainly do.


----------



## A Mom's Love (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh yes! My dd puts on her bathing suit in warmer weather with no lightning/thunder & dances. She _loves_ dancing in the rain!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

My kids were little in Georgia. Yes, rain play is awesome if it isn't lightening and thundering.


----------



## francie024 (Oct 23, 2007)

Under the right conditions, I would. Only once has it rained here this summer without lightning with DD around. We were at the park and it was pouring. I let her go out in it thinking "no problem" but of course she kept climbing on the metal play ground equipment and kept slipping because it was wet...she's only 18 months. I tried to steer her in another direction. No good. She became obsessed with getting back to the playground equipment where she kept slipping. So we left the park. I guess I'm mean cause I didn't want my daughter to fall down and bust her head open? and I didn't want to get up there and bust my rear either? Then DH would be mad at me and blame me for letting her play on playground equipment in the rain.

Oh well...guess I'm a mean mommy (LOL)...


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Sure, but where we live the rain is hardly ever warm, summer rain. It is usually dank and cold even in July when it rains!


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

If I don't take DS out into the rain there is hell to pay. Heck, he even begs and will bundle up and go out and play in slushly freezing rain in the winter...with mommy standing there freezing under an umbrella.

My favorite rain adventure is when I went walking in the woods with a mommy friend and her twins. They were in a jogger stroller, DS in an ergo. Well, the sky opened up and we were a good 25-30 minutes from the car. But we both shrugged, it was about 88 degrees so the rain wasn't making us or DS cold, so we just kept on walking. An hour later we reached our cars soaked through but feeling great.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I rarely do, simply because I get so cold in the rain, as does Lily. When I'm able, we do and they LOVE it.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

My kids love the rain! I don't see a problem with it as long as it isn't storming.


----------



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

It rains alot in the cold months, so I leave it up to him those times, but playing in the summer rain is encouraged!


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

We just did the other day! There's no keeping this child of mine in the house...he won't have it.


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

We live in Florida, where lightning will come out of nowhere. So, no, we don't play in the rain.

Florida is considered the lightning capitol of the US.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

My kids are welcome to play outside in the rain if they want to. Usually they don't like it all that much and come running inside, especially the 1.5 year old. But if they wanted to stay out there and splash and play in the mud I would have absolutely no problem with it.

I don't particularly want to stand outside in the rain though so I am talking about when we are home and they are playing outside in the yard.


----------



## blogposter12 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, if it's the first rain of the season, i feel like it's too dirty. But, if it's been raining a few times, why not, let the kids go wild.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Definitely!!


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blogposter12* 
Well, if it's the first rain of the season, i feel like it's too dirty. But, if it's been raining a few times, why not, let the kids go wild.











Do clouds get dirty in storage?







Just jokin'!


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

DD1 loves it. We just found her some rain boots at a garage sale so she is just waiting for puddles to splash in.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

Nope, we don't play in the rain.

Not because I am mean, but because I can't remember the last time it rained here while the kids weren't at school. We had our first rain in like 8 months 2 days ago, and it was during school. That was it. In the winter, we get very little rain, but a ton of fog. They get wet from the fog.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Playing in the rain is a really great part of our spring/fall months!

I consider it a necessity in this family.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

We rarely have lightening, so yes, they are out in the rain playing! If there's a thunderstorm, then no.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Of Course! My best childhood memories are of playing in my swimsuit in the rain, smearing mud all over my body, rinsing off, coming in to my mom bundling me in a warm fluffy towel, taking a warm bath, and having soup!







:

I loved playing mud monster with my brothers, we'd cover ourselves with mud and chase each other!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm disappointed. I read all five pages of this thread, waiting for the controversy-- for somebody to say, "absolutely not, I would never let my kids do that." And it never happened. Nuts.









I of course let my kids play in the rain, mud, snow, wind, whatever. Even in a hailstorm once. As long as they're warmly dressed, and don't stay out long enough to get really cold, and I don't have to take them to my MILs or something in fifteen minutes. I took them strawberry picking in a torrential downpour once. I don't worry about lightning particularly, either, since my kiddos are hardly the tallest thing in the neighborhood.


----------



## Ericka1999 (Aug 4, 2009)

I sure do let my daughters play out in the rain.Especaily these last few days were it has been raining continously.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Absolutely! They haven't melted yet so it must be ok.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Of course. If we happen to be inside when it starts to rain, often we'll run out barefoot specifically to play in the rain. Big fun.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, yeah. We live in Seattle. If we didn't play outside in the rain we wouldn't be able to play outside half the year.







We seldom have thunderstorms here... mostly just light to medium rainstorms.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

I just came in from playing in the rain with my 1 and 4 yo. in definitely not summer rain. We all wear rain suits and boots. My 4 yo. can't wait for the first winter storm!







:


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no bad weather, just bad cloths. we play in the rain


----------



## Litcrit (Feb 23, 2009)

In the summer showers, in our back yard, DD (2) and I have been known to run around naked and scream like wild things


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sure do (let them)... as long as they strip most of it off before they come in.
My mom used to tell us to bring out a bar of soap (and we would LMAO)
We moved in Jan and that house was the end of a dirt oad that would get this HUGE muddy, gross puddle. My DD LOVED that puddle when it rained. I hated it because 1.-she was disgusting when she came in and 2- what if there are snakes!! LOL But she had hours of fun


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I'm disappointed. I read all five pages of this thread, waiting for the controversy-- for somebody to say, "absolutely not, I would never let my kids do that." And it never happened. Nuts.









I was waiting for that too. This seems to be the consensus here, but not in my neighborhood.
The south here has been inundated with rain lately and so my son is having a blast riding his bike around all the puddles and rain...

...but last night a group of the them were playing and when it started to rain about 5 outta the 7 got this "oh, crap" look on their face and said they had to go home now.
Since I was curious, I asked why they had to hurry home. Every one of them said it was cause they'd get in trouble for getting their clothes/bike wet.









I just told my kid to have fun and be back in the yard if he saw lightning.

These kind of comments from the kids is why I started the thread....I just wondered if I was practicing neglectful parenting or something!


----------



## valerie mom of 4 (Jul 9, 2009)

They love playing in the rain


----------

